# Crew Email List



## Aggie Bill Collector

We are looking to put together a crew email list. A little background on our base crew. We have a 50ft Bertram based out of Freeport. Its a Father/ Son owner and I am the mate. We are easy going crew who enjoy fishing. We will fish for about anything but our focus in billfish and pelagics. We also do a fair amount of deep dropping. We are also active divers and normally take a couple dive / spear trips. We have recently got into tournaments with in the possible interest of fishing Shooutout or Poco.

Trips: Our trips our mainly weekend based. We will leave Friday afternoon-evening. We will run till the till dark then slow boat. We will fish all day Saturday and sometimes into early Sunday. We will stay till Monday on extended weekends. 

Cost; Trips avg $300 depends on how far we go and how much running.

Gear: We have a full set of rods, reels and tackle. You are welcome to bring your own.

Food: We keep a full stocked freezer. Most trips a crew member will cover one of the meals. We have a grill, microwave, and skillet.

Drinks: We do drink a few cold ones so BYOB. We normally split who brings the waters. Please keep your drinking in moderation.

Smoking: Outside only please.

Cleaning: We all help clean and wash the boat. Same goes for the fish.

If you are interested please PM.


----------



## Mtek

PM Sent.


----------



## Beerguy91

pm sent


----------



## lonestarbluewater

Hey I'm interested give me a txt or call 832 287 0802


----------



## lonestarbluewater

I have all my own gear and plenty of offshore experience I sold my offshore boat 2 months ago I am a Captain for hire I run a 34ft donzi and a 50ft haterous I don't own either boat but I am always looking to pitch is and split cost learn new things meet more people that enjoy offshore fishing as much as I do I can be reached at 832 287 0802. Please keep me in mind for future trips save my number my name is Anthony thanks tight lines to all and fishon


----------



## Txfirenfish

pm sent


----------



## FriscoDad

PM sent


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redman71

PM sent


----------



## navarch11

PM sent


----------



## Lizzy K II

PM & Email Sent


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector

Want to say thanks for all the replies. Sorry I if haven't responded yet. It has been a very busy month. Just a quick update. We took third place marlin and third overall at the Texas Billfish classic. The owners are discussing have a meeting and greet at the house soon. You can meet us and see the boat. I will try and respond to everybody by the end of the week.


----------

